# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Vườn tượng nghệ thuật Đà Lạt

## dulichnt

Thành phố sương mù Đà Lạt có thêm một điểm dừng chân mới cho lữ khách đến tham quan vàđặc biệt dành cho những ai muốn tìm hiểu về bộ môn mỹ thuật đầy tính sáng tạo này.

Rừng Yên Thế là một trong những cánh rừng hiếm hoi còn sót lại giữa thành phố Đà Lạt. Và rồi, nhà  điêu khắc VN đương đại Phạm Văn Hạng bất chợt xuất hiện, thổi vào đó một linh hồn: Vườn tượng đầu tiên ở thành phố cao nguyên ra đời … 

Hạng xuất hiện ở đồi thông Yên Thế của Đà Lạt lặng im từ đầu năm ngoái.  Ông lặng im mà sáng tạo, tạc tượng âm thầm suốt một năm trời, thực thi cái ước nguyện: phải để lại cho thành phố cao nguyên thơ mộng này một vườn điêu khắc nghệ thuật.


Nằm ở lưng chừng đồi, trong khuôn viên rộng khoảng 2.400m2 bên ngôi biệt thự tĩnh mịch cổ kính, nơi cách đây hơn bốn thập kỷ là chốn sinh hoạt ca hát giải trí nổi tiếngmột thời của văn nghệ sĩ Đà Lạt. Đó chính là vườn tượng nghệ thuật sắp đặt của điêukhắc gia Phạm Văn Hạng (hội viên Hội Mỹ thuật Việt Nam và TP.HCM) toạ lạc trên rừng thông Yên Thế, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt chừng 5,5km.

Những tác phẩm điêu khắc của Hạng rải ra lững thững nơi mảnh rừng thông. Có tượng cao vút, có tượng ngợp tầm mắt, có tượng vừa đủ một vòng tay con gái.  Đó là hình ảnh một cô gái vừa mạnh mẽ, vừa kiêu sa nhìn xa xăm vào chốn liêu trai, vai khoác chiếc khăn choàng đặc trưng của cao nguyên giá lạnh. Một thiếu phụ nằm nựng con trẻ thiên thần giữa trời cao đất rộng, phơi lộ màu sinh sôi  nơi bầu sữa nhân từ. Một thiếu nữ nét duyên Việt xưa trong tà áo dài  lướt qua dưới ngàn thông hoà quyện giữa mù sương. Một tượng đá Granit tạc bộ nhũ hoa ngọt ngào, một tượng khác tạc sự màu nhiệm và tuyệt mỹ của đôi mông người đàn bà...


Vừa bước vào khu vườn, trước mắt du khách hiện ra là một thiếu nữ nằm nghiêng xoã tóc ngâm mình trong làn nước, được rải lên nhiều hoa thơm cỏ lạ, và xung quanh hơn chục tác phẩm lộ thiên nằm rải rác một cách ngẫu nhiên, tinh tế. Chúng được chế tác bằng đá, bê tông, hàm chứa nhiều ý nghĩa nhưng tất cả đều ẩn chứa ước vọng của nhân loại cho hoà bình.


Vào bên trong biệt thự là phòng trưng bày - nơi gặp gỡ của hơn hai mươi bức chân dung bằng đồng, hơn chục bức tranh sơn dầu, hình ảnh của các văn nhân hào hoa, văn nghệ sĩ, nhà văn vang bóng một thời như Alexandre Emile John Yersin, Trịnh Công Sơn, Đoàn Chuẩn, Văn Cao, Dương Thiệu Tước, Bùi Xuân Phái, Trần Văn Khê, Nguyễn Tuân... Bên cạnh là một tập thơ được viết trên "trang giấy" bằng đồng rất lạ và hay cùng nhiều tài liệu về mỹ thuật Việt Nam đương đại.


Chính giữa vườn, một khối Linga khổng lồ  nằm trong vòng ôm ấp của Inga tôn vinh giá trị thiêng liêng của cõi nhân sinh. Bên trên, vô số những bầu sữa no tròn vươn ra, kiêu hãnh hiển thị thiên chức của người phụ nữ. Đó là nơi duy trì nhân loại, chỗ bước  ra và lớn lên của anh hùng và thiên tài, người ăn mày đến gã tỉ phú, nơi bình đẳng cho mọi thân phận con người.  Còn có những hình ảnh yêu thương, đùm bọc,  lãng mạn của tình yêu "nam -nữ " qua hình tượng một đôi "chim trời", đôi "cá nước"  đang ghé môi nhau, che chở nhau…




Hình như ông Hạng dành cánh rừng mênh mang này riêng để  tụng ca người đàn bà! Những nhát tạc chém dứt khoát, mạnh mẽ theo "trường phái của Hạng", nội dung gởi gắm, ý tưởng biểu đạt không phức tạp, không  nhằm tạo vẻ huyền ảo, mơ hồ, cầu kỳ… nên vườn tượng này rất dễ gần với mọi người. Vì ai cũng có mẹ.

Bên ngoài cánh rừng là thế, còn bên trong căn biệt thự u tịch, có thể thấy đầy hình ảnh những văn nhân hào hoa, nhà văn hoá tài danh của đất nước qua trái tim và đôi tay của "con quỉ… biết… điêu khắc"  Phạm Văn Hạng. Ấy là nhạc sĩ  Đoàn Chẩn - Từ Linh, Trịnh Công Sơn, Văn Cao, Doãn Mẫn, Hoàng Giác, Tô Vũ, Dương Thiệu Tước, văn sĩ Nguyễn Tuân, danh hoạ Bùi Xuân Phái,  Trần Văn Cẩn, nhà văn hoá Đào Duy Anh, Trần Văn Khê, Cao Xuân Hạo…  Và dĩ nhiên không thể thiếu người nặng nợ ân tình với thành phố cao nguyên Langbian: nhà thám hiểm, bác sĩ Alexandre Emilé Yohn Yersin. 


Khác với những điểm tham quan khác, du khách vào đây không có thuyết minh hay hướng dẫn mà tự nhìn ngắm thoải mái và tự do, đó cũng là chủ ý của chủ nhân khu vườn tượng này, bởi nghệ thuật không thể nói hay hướng dẫn cụ thể.


Sau khi dạo qua một vòng bên ngoài lẫn trong, du khách có thể "cảm" hết giá trị nhân văn mà tác giả muốn gửi gắm thông qua từng chi tiết trong mỗi tác phẩm và càng giá trị hơn cho những ai có cùng tâm hồn đồng điệu.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## luonloconcacanh

:cuoi:  Lại có cả vườn tượng trông đến là ngộ  :cuoi1:

----------


## mubaohiem

chưa bao h đc đi đà lạt  :Frown:

----------

